# Quote for the day.



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

"Any man who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the government take care of him--- better take a closer look at the American Indian." Henry Ford.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

"Don't POOP in your own backyard!" 

My Brother


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

"A society that chooses between capitalism and socialism does not choose between two social systems; it chooses between social cooperation and the disintegration of society. Socialism is not an alternative to capitalism; it is an alternative to any system under which men can live as human beings." 
Ludwig Von Mises 

"Liberalism and capitalism address themselves to the cool, well-balanced mind. They proceed by strict logic, eliminating any appeal to the emotions. Socialism, on the contrary, works on the emotions, tries to violate logical considerations by rousing a sense of personal interest and to stifle the voice of reason by awakening primitive instincts." 
Ludwig Von Mises


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

"Slavery is the legal fiction that a person is property. Corporate personhood is the legal fiction that property is a person." -- William Meyers


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

"We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office."


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

TheLazyL said:


> "Any man who thinks he can be happy and prosperous by letting the government take care of him--- better take a closer look at the American Indian." Henry Ford.


The high price of free corn is a story illustrating the truth of that.

The Free Pigs of Okefenokee Swamp...


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am wearing a T-shirt right now ordered from an advertiser on this site "badideatshirts.com" that says, "SOME PEOPLE ARE LIKE SLINKIES they're not really good for anything, but they still bring a smile to your face when you push them down a flight of stairs."

I love this shirt! I did get 11 shirts from them, shipped to Hawaii the total was $103 including shipping, not bad IMO! All good humored shirts too, I got the "BACK TO BACK World War Champs" shirt with an American flag in the center too!


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Im gonna get a shirt that says "cereal killer"


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> All good humored shirts too, I got the "BACK TO BACK World War Champs" shirt with an American flag in the center too!


My husband laughed for a good minute after I read him what your shirt says. Thank you!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

"...shit" yea...I said it ; ok it's not really a quote but I like sayin it :factor10:


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

"wise men say, forgivness is divine but never pay full price for late pizza."

- michelangelo


----------



## Nobody (Feb 10, 2013)

One who remains flexible will never get bent out of shape!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> One who remains flexible will never get bent out of shape!


Nobody said that.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

She who put man in doghouse , soon find man in cathouse..


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

You already know by my username that I'm a Heinlein fan: 

Any government will work if authority and responsibility are equal and coordinate. This does not insure "good" government; it simply insures that it will work. But such governments are rare -- most people want to run things but want no part of the blame. This used to be called the "backseat-driver syndrome."


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

"ll that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing. Do not allow evil to triumph. Do not do sit by and do nothing."
Edmond Burke


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing. Do not allow evil to triumph. Do not do sit by and do nothing."
Edmond Burke


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

" Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering."

Yoda


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

"Trust But Verify"

The late great Ronald Regan.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

"Never kick a warm turd" cowboy wisdom


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

...."Dont squat with yur spurs on" cowboy wisdom


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

"Those who would give up essential liberty to purchase a little temporary safety deserve neither liberty nor safety."
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

man who stands on toilet is high on pot.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Success is a journey not a destination--Bruce Lee


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

I did not have sex with that woman-Bill Clinton


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

"The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him." --Washington, D.C., Sept. 13, 2001

"I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority." --Washington, D.C., March 13, 2002. (Six months later, exactly.)

...the 'honorable' George W. Bush


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't get set into one form, adapt it and build your own, and let it grow, be like water. Empty your mind, be formless, shapeless &mdash; like water. Now you put water in a cup, it becomes the cup; You put water into a bottle it becomes the bottle; You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot. Now water can flow or it can crash. Be water, my friend.- Bruce Lee

A good prepping mantra if I ever heard one.


----------



## raspberryjenn (Jun 6, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> "The most important thing is for us to find Osama bin Laden. It is our number one priority and we will not rest until we find him." --Washington, D.C., Sept. 13, 2001
> 
> "I don't know where bin Laden is. I have no idea and really don't care. It's not that important. It's not our priority." --Washington, D.C., March 13, 2002. (Six months later, exactly.)
> 
> ...the 'honorable' George W. Bush


This made me giggle! Why do sheeple buy this stuff without question? Lol


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

MDsapper said:


> "wise men say, forgivness is divine but never pay full price for late pizza."
> 
> - michelangelo


Hahaha took me a good 2 minutes to figure out where i had heard that. Used to be a huge fan when i was a youngin


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Cook who has carrots and pees in same pot is unhealthy


----------

